# Fish finder recommendations



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

Would someone care to make recommendations for a Fish Finder to be used on a Kayak. I'm a beginning yak-er that has been out on the Gulf side twice now. And I like it!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the eagle cuda 300. It is a good, inexpensive FF.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

in trying to figure this out my self.
the eagle cuda 350 gps/ ff. seems popular but seems like some poeple are having issues with corrosion, anyway its on sale at cabelas for 169.
I'm still debating on which to get. let us know what you end up with snd how it works for ya


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Chaps did you end up getting that other cuda?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a humminbird max 160.. very inexpensive. However I did have one of the power pins break off inside the ff do to corrision. I do believe that using it on a yak you will get corrision regardless of what ff you have. Thanks to a buddy at work got the pin out and had to call the humminbird folks for another power cord. Thanks to the forum I got some tips on how to prevent the problem. I went to lowes and purchased a small tube of NOALOX and applied to both male and female connections and so far no corrisionn building up. Hope this helps.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet thanks for the tip ill keep that in mind


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Eagle cuda 350 ,just put one on my PA simple and inexpensive 170$ from cabelas no tax or shipping and got hummingbird 12v battery and charger,ram mount for ff/gps all for under 50$ from amazon


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Chaps did you end up getting that other cuda?


I have an Eagle Cuda 300 for my yak and was looking to buy the other for my wife. I am still waiting to hear back.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I was wondering how accurate the GPS is on the eagle cuda's??


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a Humminbird 385ci (Color) combo GPS and FF. I love it, it is more expensive than the Cudas but I think it is worth it. I bought mine at West Marine and I got the protection plan for 50 bucks....basically its a bumper to bumper warranty for 24 months so if it corrodes or quits working I can take it back for a full replacement. As far as accuracy is concerned mine is a WAAS capable receiver. Once you get more than 4-5 satellites ( normally you can pick up around 8-12) your accuracy is less than 20' and that goes for any GPS receiver.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

+1 on 385ci awesome gps and depth finder. I have the eagle cuda and will upgrading to the 385ci soon


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

hows easy is hummibbird. to see in direct sun? will the cuda be for sale when u upgrade?? lol thanks


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have the himminbird 798 co side imaging.unit in my boat was thinking.about getting another teansducer and mount to use on my kayak do you think it will be ok to use on a kayak or should I not risk ruining it?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

My 385 is easy to read in direct sunlight and at night I turn it way down to help my eye adjustment.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> hows easy is hummibbird. to see in direct sun? will the cuda be for sale when u upgrade?? lol thanks


I have no problems seeing my humminbird max 160... down the road i would love the combo cuda and a new seat and lol my list goes on and on..:whistling:


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

We have the Eagle 350s (gps), and a Eagle 320c (non gps - but has a color display) like them both - easy to use and not expensive.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are going to fish the gulf a lot a combo FF / GPS makes a lot of sense. If you are going to fish inshore most of the time, your FF is really a depth finder and structure locator - a cheap Cuda will do the job fine. 

Any electrical corrison gel will stop the corrosion. I have used Vaseline petroleum jelly on the FF plug and receptacle - the FF has worked great for 5+ years, no issues.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

FlSalomon hit the nail on the head with electrical corrison gel. make sure you do this cuz i didnt and one of the prongs broke off my eagle cuda 300


----------

